# Coilover Advice PLEASE!



## Jetta15Sport (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey guys,

I have a 2015 Jetta 1.8t sport and i\I'm looking for a coil over system. 
Can anyone suggest good ones for the everyday driver? 
I'm looking to spend, no more than $600


----------



## BigT23 (Oct 31, 2016)

Gaz coilovers are very good and are about the £500 mark 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT23 (Oct 31, 2016)

But for just everyday driving you could go for prosport coilover,priced around £230 plus...just for everyday driving that's what I'd go for,had them before and there good quality and slam well if that's what you like,handle really well to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT23 (Oct 31, 2016)

Then you have your cheap everyday fk coilovers priced around £170 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokerino (Dec 23, 2015)

My JOM coils are pretty decent... not all that bouncy and stuff, but I can't recommend them over lowering springs + sport dampers.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2011)

I have NGP Type 1 coilovers on my Jetta Sport. I've been dailying on them for almost 20k miles and love them :thumbup:


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

Cheap coilovers are not worth buying...look at Bilstein sport for every day fun. Bilstein makes a very good coilover system but it is around $2000.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

My son has the Vogtland Coilovers on his 15 GTI that he got from NGP and the ride is great, you don't have to spend $2K to get good coliovers


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Jetta15Sport said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a 2015 Jetta 1.8t sport and i\I'm looking for a coil over system.
> Can anyone suggest good ones for the everyday driver?
> I'm looking to spend, no more than $600


This is a little late for a response, but for a budget coilover system that will be street-dailyable and comparatively comfortable ride quality the Solo-Werks kits are extremely popular. Several cars in the ECS parking lot are on these guys. Definitely within budget, too. you can find them for your MK6 2015 here: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-solo_we...ortex&utm_medium=forum&utm_campaign=postreply


----------



## dcuplover (Jan 11, 2009)

why spend the money on a coil over system when you are never going to change the seat height? Seems to be that most people buy coil overs just to say they have coil overs....


----------

